# Peep sight location



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

Where are you anchoring. If you anchor closer to the corner of your mouth instead of under your chin, it should give you the desired effect that you are looking for.


----------



## upstart (Jan 4, 2005)

I anchor close to the corner of my mouth. I've got my chin just about buried in my chest just so I can see through the peep.


----------



## yelk hunter (Feb 18, 2004)

Might be low noc point or high rest. Center arrow on berger and set about 90 to string at that point.

good luck


----------



## capt ace (Nov 11, 2005)

What Yelk said.


----------



## upstart (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm shooting bullet holes through paper. It's really weird. If I move the peep up the string so I dont have to scrunch my head so much my arrow flight literally goes up a foot, or more above the target.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Does your anchor position look like this???


----------



## upstart (Jan 4, 2005)

My head isn't level, like the guy in the picture. I haven't had anybody take my picture to see where my anchor point is exactly, but the string does just touch the tip of my nose like picture. I want to say that my anchor point isn't as far back as the guy in the picture though.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Get a photo and maybe we can help...


----------



## upstart (Jan 4, 2005)

Good idea. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*2 cents*

I'm not a very good shot, but I heard a method one time that seems to work for me.

Set your sights as well as possible without a peep. When you add the peep you adjust it to keep the elevation as it was without the peep.

Does that make sense? Anybody else do such?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Of course when you raise your peep sight your POI goes up because your eye is higher than it was . Now as to why your are running out of sight adjustment when you do this I dont know. What type of sight are you using and can you adjust the body of the sight higher on it so that you gain adjustment back. Most sights have this capability and I would say yours should also. We need more info and a pic would help alot also before we can really help you any.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Goal is to have arrow nock under the eye socket*



upstart said:


> My head isn't level, like the guy in the picture. I haven't had anybody take my picture to see where my anchor point is exactly, but the string does just touch the tip of my nose like picture. I want to say that my anchor point isn't as far back as the guy in the picture though.


Upstart:

You want your head level, like the guy in the picture.

You will also notice that the end of the arrow nock is under the eye socket.
It also just happens to be that the string crosses the corner of the mouth. That may or may not happen with you.

For some people, the string may touch the tip of the nose, and for some, it may not. The goal is not to have the string touch your nose, however. 

Set the draw length, so that the arrow nock is under your eye socket.

Adjust the peep sight so that when your head is straight up, shoulders are low and relaxed, body is straight up, hips are even, no leaning back, you can see through the peep sight. This is the "close your eyes, come to full anchor, open your eyes" method of setting your peep sight.

When you can stand up straight, and can see through your peep sight, then you adjust the sight ring up or down.

If you are shooting a release, you should be anchoring like the picture that JAVI posted, not at the corner of your mouth.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

Notice the vertical angle of the peep in the picture Javi posted. Does your peep come to the proper vertical angle when you draw -- or do you need to move your head down or excessively forward to see through it?

Go here: http://www.specialtyarch.com/peepangle.htm


----------

